# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Книги и лекции А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады.

## Сергей А.

По ниже приведённым ссылкам можно скачать *"Полное собрание видеоматериалов Его Божественнай Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады"*

Диск с 1 по 11: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2938624
Диск с 12 по 23: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3010367

Ссылка на сам раздел: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewforum...B0%D0%B4%D1%8B

*Внимание!* Много лекций можно скачать с сайта Рутрекер. Узнать как их скачивать можно из документа, который я прикрепляю к сообщению. Как скачивать с &#.rar

----------


## Сергей А.

*Бхагавад-Гита как она есть.*

 
“Бхагавад-гита” - "Песнь Бога" (Бхагавана). Знаменитая беседа Всевышнего Господа Шри Кришны с Его преданным Арджуной, состоявшаяся перед началом битвы на Курукшетре. В ней раскрывается суть всего духовного знания и бхакти провозглашается высшим совершенством души. Составляет часть шестой книги “Махабхараты”, хотя издается и читается как самостоятельное произведение.
Одна из популярнейших рукописей, оказавшая огромное влияние на развитие многих религиозных течений индуизма и буддизма.
«Бхагавад-гита» является квинтэссенцией ведической мудрости. В этом произведении в сжатом виде изложены основные идеи Ведической философии, в том числе закон кармы и концепция перевоплощения души. Перевод и комментарии позволяют практически каждому проникнуть в тайны мудрости Вед, глубже понять самого себя и окружающий мир.

*Внимание!* Все книги доступны для скачивания с сайта Васудева.ру - Ведическое знание каждому!

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40
Сайт Бхагавад-Гиты: http://www.bhagavatgita.ru/

----------


## Сергей А.

*Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 1-12.*

        
 
1. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь первая "Творение" в двух томах: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

2. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь вторая. Космическое проявление: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

3. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь третья "Статус-кво": http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

4. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 04. Творение четвертого уровня: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

5. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 5. Движущая сила творения: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

6. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 6. Обязанности человека: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

7. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 7. Наука о Боге: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

8. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 8. Сворачивание космического проявления: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

9. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 9. Освобождение: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...pada&Itemid=50

10. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 10. Том 1. Суммум бонум: http://ognesfera.ru/ognesfera/index....ownload&cid=78

*Примечание!* Том 2, 3 и 4 не найдены. Если у кого-нибудь есть эти тома опубликуйте пожалуйста.

11. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 11: http://ognesfera.ru/ognesfera/index....ownload&cid=80

12. Шримад-Бхагаватам. Песнь 12: http://ognesfera.ru/ognesfera/index....ownload&cid=82

----------


## Сергей А.

*Сатсварупа дас Госвами - Прабхупада. Человек. Святой. Его жизнь. Его наследие.*

 
Биография А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (1896-1977), выдающегося религиозного деятеля и философа, познакомившего западный мир с древней духовной традицией бхакти, которая испокон веков являлась краеугольным камнем индийской духовности. Для широкого круга читателей.

В книге на основании богатейшего фактического материала рассказывается история жизни духовного учителя, положившего начало новому религиозному движению. Она знакомит читателя со святым, который одухотворял существование всех окружавших его людей и давал им не просто абстрактную философию, а новый и целостный образ жизни.

_Эта биография открывает нам удивительные личные качества Шрилы Прабхупады: его нравственную силу, неподдельное смирение и глубокую религиозность ... Мы убеждаемся в том, что сама жизнь Шрилы Прабхупады была воплощением того идеала, к которому он призывал других стремиться. В эпоху всеобщего лицемерия и цинизма его жизнь представляет собой редкий пример для подражания, столь необходимый каждому из нас"._

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...nigi&Itemid=56

----------


## Сергей А.

*Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, том 1: Ади-Лила, главы 1-7*


В книге раскрывается трансцендентная природа Шри Чайтаньи и Его вечных спутников, таких как Нитьянанда Прабху, Адвайта Ачарья, Гададхара и Шривас Тхакур.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

*Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-Лила, том 2 , главы 8-17*


Во втором томе "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты" описывается приход на землю Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, а также его детские, отроческие и юношеские годы - вплоть до принятия Им отреченного уклада жизни.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

Если у кого-нибудь есть Мадхья-Лила: главы 1-6 опубликуйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей А.

*Верховная Личность Бога (Источник вечного наслаждения)*

 
Книга: "Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога", в первых русских изданиях называлась "Источник вечного наслаждения" это краткое изложение десятой Песни "Шримад Бхагаватам".А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Кришна. Источник вечного наслаждения. Обложка книги

Около пяти тысяч лет тому назад Кришна низошел из Своего трансцендентного царства на землю, чтобы явить здесь Свои бесконечно привлекательные духовные игры, которые и описаны в этой книге. Истории, приведенные здесь перенесут читателя из мира обыденности в мир Абсолютной Истины и Красоты, где в окружении Своих друзей и подруг вечно наслаждается их трансцендентной любовью Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Учение Шри Чайтаньи. (Учение Господа Чайтаньи)*

 
Великий святой Индии Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху (1486-1534) учил, что единственной целью человеческого существования является обретение чистой любви к Богу, и эта любовь - ключ к решению всех проблем человечества. Горький опыт последних десятилетий торжества материализма в обществе подтверждает неоспоримую правоту его учения. Обращённое к каждому, Его учение божественной любви призвано вывести человество из тупика материализма и послужить его духовному возрождению. В этой книге повествуется об удивительной жизни Шри Чайтанйи и излагаются основы его учения.

Это трактат о подлинной духовной жизни. Краткое изложение "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриты".
В священных текстах древних арийцев, насчитывающих по меньшей мере пять тысячелетий, есть предсказание об инкарнации Верховной Личности Бога, раздающей в век вражды и лицемерия, называемый Кали-югой, свою экстатическую любовь. В образе Господа Чайтаньи великие мудрецы и духовные авторитеты, способные видеть больше, чем позволяет физическое зрение, узнали это самое милостивое из воплощений Господа.

Оборот обложки книги "Учение Шри Чайтанйи"«Обусловленная душа, погруженная в материальное тело, исписывает все новые и новые страницы истории различными видами материальной деятельности. Учение Господа Чайтаньи способно помочь человеческому обществу прекратить эту бесполезную и бренную деятельность. С помощью данного учения человечество может подняться до высочайшей ступени духовной деятельности, которая составляет цель человеческого совершенства», – пишет Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада в предисловии своей книги, посвященной описанию жизни и учения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху (1486-1534) – самого возвышенного и отреченного святого Индии.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Нектар преданности.*


Подробное изложение науки преданного служения Богу; книга представляет собой точный перессказ средневекового трактата "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" одного  из самых известных духовных учителей Шрилы Рупы Госвами. "Нектар преданности" дает ,  обзор бхакти-йоги - йоги любви,  которая венчает все системы йоги.

«Нектар преданности» - это блестящий обзор философии и практики бхакти-йоги, древнейшей духовной традиции мира, лежащей в основе Индийской культуры. Как и большинство других религий мира, бхакти-йога разделяет представление об Абсолютной Истине как о высшей трансцендентной личности. Однако уникальность этой традиции в том, что она не просто декларирует личностность Высшего Абсолютного Целого, но и открывает своим приверженцам реальную возможность непосредственного общения с Ним. «Нектар преданности» повествует о бесконечно разнообразных личностных взаимоотношениях в духовном мире, приносящих душе ни с чем не сравнимое трансцендентное блаженство, которое одно способно удовлетворить живущую в каждом потребность в наслаждении.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*"Нектар наставлений" (перевод "Шри Упадешамриты" Шрилы Рупы Госвами)*


Наставления Шрилы Рупы Госвами составляют основу, на которой строится деятельность движения сознания Кришны. В большинстве своем Гаудийа-вайшнавы, или вайшнавы Бенгалии, являются последователями Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, непосредственными учениками которого были шесть Госвами из Вриндавана. Поэтому в одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова:

*рупа-рагхунатха-паде ха-ибе акути
кабе хама буджхаба се йугала-пирити
*
«Лишь когда меня охватит неудержимое желание понять труды, оставленные Госвами, я смогу постичь трансцендентные любовные отношения Радхи и Кришны». Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху пришел на землю, чтобы даровать человечеству благословение — дать ему науку о Кришне. Самыми возвышенными из всех деяний Господа Кришны являются Его любовные игры с гопи. Придя на землю, Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху принял образ мыслей и чувств Шримати Радхарани, лучшей из гопи. Таким образом, чтобы постичь миссию Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху и идти по Его стопам, необходимо со всей серьезностью следовать по стопам шести Госвами: Шри Рупы, Санатаны, Бхатты Рагхунатхи, Шри Дживы, Гопалы Бхатты и Даса Рагхунатхи.

Шри Рупа Госвами, возглавлявший Госвами из Врндавана, написал эту книгу, «Упадешамриту» («Нектар наставлений») как руководство в нашей деятельности. Как Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху оставил после Себя восемь стихов, называемых «Шикшаштакой», так Рупа Госвами дал нам «Упадешамриту». Они сделали это для того, чтобы мы могли стать чистыми вайшнавами.

В любой духовной практике главное место отводится контролю ума и чувств. Не контролируя ум и чувства, невозможно совершенствоваться в духовной жизни. Каждый живущий в материальном мире находится под влиянием гун страсти и невежества. Следуя наставлениям Рупы Госвами, мы можем подняться на уровень благости — саттва-гуны, — и тогда перед нами откроется путь к дальнейшему совершенствованию.

Прогресс в сознании Кришны в значительной степени зависит от позиции преданного. Последователь движения сознания Кришны должен стать совершенным госвами. Вайшнавов принято называть госвами. Во Вриндаване этот титул носят все, кто стоит во главе храмов. Тот, кто хочет стать совершенным преданным Кришны, должен стать госвами. Го означает «чувства», а свами — «хозяин». Не научившись управлять своими чувствами и умом, нельзя стать госвами. Чтобы достичь наивысшего совершенства в жизни — стать госвами, а затем чистым преданным Господа, нужно следовать наставлениям «Упадешамриты», которые оставил нам Шрила Рупа Госвами. Шрила Рупа Госвами написал и много других книг, таких как «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», «Видагдха-мадхава» и «Лалита-мадхава», однако в «Упадешамриту» вошли самые первые наставления, адресованные преданнымнеофитам. Мы должны неукоснительно выполнять эти указания, и тогда нам будет намного легче достичь желаемого успеха. Харе Кришна.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран (Хакимов А.Г.) - Семинар по Шри Упадешамрите (Евпатория 2007)*




*Описание:* Мощнейшая неординарная лекция, наполненная новизной, юмором и искренностью по Упадешамрите:
- как взрастить крепкую Веру, признаки духовного здоровья
- Радха-Кришна и секс материального мира
- Что делать, когда к комнату заходит красивая женщина?
- Как Ямадуты привели к Богу бандита – реальная история нашего времени
- Что такое ЧПС и как его достичь
- Я - тело, обладающее душой или Я - душа, покрытая телом?
- Какой допинг принимал старик, прыгавший выше всех?
- Как вновь подняться при неудаче на пути?
И, конечно множество притч и ведический историй, где юмор и мудрость слиты воедино.
Таким образом, серьезные духовные понятия становятся доступными для понимания и практикования.

*Доп. информация:* "Душа - вечный странник в этом мире. Откуда она идёт сквозь череду бесконечных воплощений и куда? Хотя она ищет большой любви и счастья, она создаёт лишь новую карму и запутывается в ней как шелкопряд в собственном коконе. Иногда, беспомощная и ищущая сострадания и милости, она взывает к Богу, но из-за плохой кармы и слабого разума она не помнит Его и не может должны образом к Нему. Потому что слишком долго не видела своего Бога, как ребёнок, родившийся на чужбине и не помнящий своего отца. И только её дремлющая любовь в сердце напоминает ей о том, что она должна продолжать свои поиски счастья" - Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас.

Это очень интересный семинар, уверен Вам понравится. 
Скачать его можно отсюда: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3050665

----------


## Сергей А.

*Шри Ишопанишад. Знание которое приближает человека к Богу.*


Перевод одной из самых важных из 108 Упанишад, "Иша-упанишад".
Упанишады - это древнейшие философские тексты, описывающие природу Абсолютной Истины, высшего разума, который управляет вселенной.

Войны, голод, национальные распри и экономические кризисы...
«Шри Ишопанишад» утверждает, что причина всех этих проблем заключается в том, что руководители общества отказываются признать существование Верховной Личности, которая владеет и управляет всем. Написанная тысячи лет тому назад на санскрите, языке древней Индии, «Шри Ишопанишад» дает нам ключ к познанию природы высшего разума, управляющего вселенной. Лишенное этого знания, человечество не сможет найти выход из тупика, в который его завели лидеры-материалисты.

Ведическое знание непогрешимо, потому что нисходит по цепи совершенной ученической преемственности духовных учителей, которая начинается с Самого Господа. И поскольку первое слово ведического знания произнес Сам Господь, источник этого знания трансцендентен. Слова, сказанные Господом, называют апаурушеей. Это значит, что они исходят от личности, не принадлежащей к материальному миру. На заре творения ведическое знание было изначально вложено Господом в сердце Брахмы — первого сотворенного живого существа, а Брахма в свою очередь передал это знание своим сыновьям и ученикам, которые продолжают распространять его и поныне.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Свет Бхагаваты.*


Все сущее представляет собой проявление различных энергий Бога, Кришны. Хотя природа материальна, а значит, и временна, своей красотой она прославляет Творца. Красота природы, ее одновременная бесхитростность и загадочность волновали умы и сердца величайших философов всех времен. В древнейших писаниях говорится, что окружающий нас мир, по сути, представляет собой временную картину вечной духовной природы. Книга "Свет Бхагаваты" ясным и доступным языком описывает глубинный смысл существования природы и ее предназначение, а также говорит о ее изначальном источнике, Кришне.

Ссылка на сайт: http://yogaloka.ru/book_svet-bkhagavaty

----------


## Сергей А.

*Лёгкое путешествие на другие планеты.*

 
Эта книга рассказывает о том, каким образом можно попасть на другие планеты, не прибегая к помощи космических кораблей. Здесь изложены основы бхакти-йоги, позволяющей выйти за пределы материальной вселенной и достичь духовного мира.
Сопоставляя открытия ученых в области молекулярной физики и информацию древнейших священных текстов, автор обосновывает существование антиматериального мира. Что представляет собой этот феномен и каким образом можно его достичь.

Каждое живое существо, а цивилизованный человек в особенности, хочет быть cчастливым и жить вечно. И это неудивительно, так как по своей природе живое существо вечно и исполнено блаженства. Находясь в обусловленном состоянии, оно вовлечено в борьбу, стараясь вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти, а значит, не достигло ни счастья, ни бессмертия.

Сейчас люди мечтают о межпланетных путешествиях. И это тоже естественно, потому что все имеют законное право отправиться в любую часть материального и духовного миров. Такое путешествие очень заманчиво и волнующе, потому что бесчисленные небесные тела разнообразны и населены всевозможными живыми существами. Желание путешествовать можно удовлетворить с помощью йоги - метода, благодаря которому можно достичь любых планет, в том числе и тех, где жизнь вечна и исполнена блаженства, а энергии, приносящие наслаждение, многообразны и неисчерпаемы. Тому, кто обретает свободную жизнь на духовных планетах, уже никогда не придется возвращаться на эту землю страданий, где его ждут рождение, старость, болезни и смерть.

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Лёгкое путешествие на другие планеты. Задняя сторона обложкиЭтой ступени совершенства легко достичь собственными усилиями. Практиковать рекомендованный метод бхакти-йоги можно, даже находясь у себя дома. Практиковать его просто и приятно, если заниматься этим под руководством опытного наставника. В этой книге мы попытались рассказать всем людям, а особенно философам и теологам, как с помощью бхакти-йоги - высшей из всех систем йоги - можно перенестись на другие планеты.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Учение Господа Капилы.*

 
В давно минувшие времена, в эпоху, знакомую нам только по преданиям, на земле появился великий мудрец Капила, сын благочестивой Девахути. Когда муж Девахути, покинув дом, ушел в лес, чтобы посвятить остаток своих дней духовному самосовершенствованию, Девахути обратилась к своему сыну с просьбой дать духовное знание. В ответ Капила изложил ей философию санкхьи, которая описывает процесс сотворения вселенной, природу души, высший источник всего сущего и путь освобождения от страданий материального мира.

Автор книги, великий знаток ведийской философии и религии, показывает, что наставления Капилы сегодня так же актуальны, как и тысячелетия тому назад.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Молитвы Царицы Кунти.*

 
Трагический образ царицы Кунти пришел к нам из истории Древней Индии. Эта женщина занимает одно из центральных мест в политической драме, которая привела к кровопролитной братоубийственной войне за царский престол. Несмотря на страдания, выпавшие на ее долю, она никогда не теряла глубинной мудрости и силы, помогая тем, кто был рядом с ней, пройти через испытания этой бурной эпохи.
Молитвы царицы Кунти - это простое и вдохновенное излияние души великой святой, отражающее самые сокровенные духовные переживания ее сердца, а также глубочайшее проникновение разума в область философии и теологии.

Прочитав книгу «Молитвы царицы Кунти» вы сможете глубоко проникнуть своим разумом в область философии и теологии преданного служения Всевышнему Господу.

В Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» знаменитые молитвы царицы Кунти состоят всего из двадцати шести шлок (стихи 18-43 восьмой главы). Однако, не смотря на такое малое количество, их считают философским, теологическим и литературным шедевром.

В данную книгу («Молитвы царицы Кунти») вошли эти вдохновенные стихи и поясняющие их комментарии Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады — ачярьи-основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны, самого выдающегося знатока Вед и духовного лидера современности.

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Молитвы Царицы Кунти. Оборот обложкиПомимо этого комметария (написанного первоначально в 1962 году), в книгу «молитвы царицы Кунти»включены более полные разъяснения, которые Шрила Прабхупада позднее дал в виде очень интересных лекций. В этих памятных беседах, состоявшихся весной 1973 года в штаб-квартире Западного отделения ИСККОН в Лос-Анджелесе, он представил детальный анализ стихов, еще больше прояснив их смысл.
Новая книга «молитвы царицы Кунти» издательства «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст», содержащая семь цветных иллюстраций — репродукций оригинальных, выполненных маслом полотен, — займет достойное место в библиотеке каждого, кто стремится постичь сокровенные тайны жизни. Написанная человеком глубокой преданности и широкой эрудиции, эта книга станет для каждого читателя верным проводником на пути к истинной мудрости и духовному просветлению.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Послание Бога.*

 
Книга «Послание Бога» основана на древнем учении Вед. Сокровенное знание о душе передавалось от учителя к ученику на протяжении тысячелетий. Автор — представитель одной из главных духовных школ Индии — приводит философские доказательства вечности души, а также говорит о возможности духовного опыта в наш век. Редактор английского оригинала — Джагадживана дас.

В зависимости от своей национальности, места рождения и эпохи, в которую мы живем, мы называем себя индусами, мусульманами, христианами, буддистами, социалистами, большевиками и т.п. Особенно далеко мы зашли в сфере религии, придумав множество разных вероисповеданий, основанных лишь на эфемерных понятиях, таких как принадлежность к нации, стране или эпохе. Именно поэтому мы ошибочно думаем, что можно «сменить религию». Тот, кто сегодня называет себя индусом, завтра может стать мусульманином, мусульманин может принять христианство и т.д. Но только тогда, когда люди обретут истинное духовное знание и утвердятся в санатана-дхарме — неотъемлемой, вечной религии живого существа, или души,— они достигнут подлинного умиротворения, процветания и счастья во всем мире. Без санатана-дхармы эти цели недостижимы.

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Послание Бога. Оборот обложкиМы не можем постичь Абсолютную Истину при помощи нашего скудного знания, однако Сама Абсолютная Истина милостиво открывается нам, приходя в этот мир. Никакие достижения современной науки не заставят солнце появиться на ночном небе. Однако утром солнце само восходит на горизонте, без всяких усилий с нашей стороны. Когда солнце восходит, ночная тьма сразу рассеивается. Подобным же образом, Верховный Господь и Его приближенные слуги появляются в материальном мире сами, без чьей-либо помощи. По своей неизъяснимой милости они приходят сюда только для того, чтобы облагодетельствовать падшие души, которые под влиянием материальной энергии Бога, известной как три гуны природы, склонны впадать в иллюзию.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Наука Самоосознания.*

 
Сборник статей, лекций, интервью, эссе и писем А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами, в которых он в доступной и занимательной форме раскрывает основные положения науки самоосознания.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Совершенство йоги.*


На Западе, особенно в нынешний век, широко известны многие системы  йоги,  однако, по сути дела, ни одна из них не дает ясного представления о том, как достичь совершенства.

В "Бхагавад-гите" же Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, учит Арджуну именно тому, как достичь совершенства  йоги.  Если мы действительно хотим достичь совершенства  йоги,  то должны обратиться к "Бхагавад-гите", которая содержит
авторитетные наставления Верховной Личности Бога.

Следует особо отметить, что о совершенстве  йоги  было поведано на поле битвы. Кришна рассказал о нем воину Арджуне, которому вскоре предстояло принять участие в братоубийственной войне. Охваченный жалостью к своим близким, Арджуна думал: "Чего ради я должен сражаться с родственниками?" Его нежелание сражаться было вызвано иллюзией, и, чтобы рассеять ее, Шри Кришна поведал Арджуне "Бхагавад-гиту". Трудно даже представить себе, за какое короткое время была рассказана "Бхагавад-гита". Воины выстроились по обеим сторонам поля боя, ожидая сражения, до начала которого оставалось немногим более часа. В течение этого часа Шри Кришна и рассказал своему другу Арджуне "Бхагавад-гиту", объяснив ему, в чем заключается совершенство всех систем  йоги.  В конце этого великого диалога Арджуна отбросил свои сомнения и решительно вступил в бой.

Ссылка на сайт Международного общества сознания Кришны в Днепропетровске: http://www.krishna.com.ua/content/view/389/57/

----------


## Сергей А.

*По ту сторону рождения и смерти.*


«О потомок Бхараты, воплощенный в теле вечен, и его невозможно убить. Поэтому не стоит скорбеть ни о ком» (Бхагавад-гита, 2.30).

Самое первое, что необходимо сделать тому, кто вступил на путь самоосознания — это отличить себя от своего тела. Очень важно, чтобы каждый, кто хочет выйти из-под власти смерти и войти в духовный мир, понимал: «Я не тело, а духовная душа». Но мало просто сказать: «Я — не тело», — надо действительно осознать это, что не так просто, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Несмотря на то что мы не тело, а чистое сознание, так или иначе мы попали в клетку тела, и если мы действительно хотим счастья и независимости, над которыми не властна смерть, то должны вернуться в свое изначальное состояние, то есть стать чистым сознанием, и всегда пребывать в нем.
Мы отождествляем себя с телом, поэтому наши представления о счастье подобны представлениям человека, находящегося в бреду. Некоторые философы утверждают, что для того, чтобы выйти из бредового состояния отождествления себя с телом, необходимо отказаться от любой деятельности. Они утверждают, что мы должны прекратить всякую материальную деятельность, так как она является для нас источником страданий. Верхом совершенства они считают состояние, напоминающее буддийскую нирвану, в котором живое существо прекращает всякую деятельность.

Будда говорил, что тело возникает вследствие соединения материальных элементов, и если каким-либо образом отделить их друг от друга, то причина страдания будет устранена. Если сборщик налогов слишком докучает нам из-за того, что мы владеем большим домом, то можно разрушить дом, и это будет выходом из положения. Однако «Бхагавад-гита» утверждает, что материальное тело — это не самое главное. За этим соединением материальных элементов стоит душа, и ее присутствие можно обнаружить по наличию сознания.
Существование сознания нельзя отрицать. Тело, не имеющее сознания, мертво. Когда сознание покидает тело, рот уже не может говорить, глаза — видеть, а уши — слышать. Это ясно и ребенку. Сознание совершенно необходимо для того, чтобы тело было живым — это неоспоримый факт. Что же такое сознание? Подобно тому, как тепло или дым указывают на присутствие огня, наличие сознания свидетельствует о присутствии души. Энергия души, «я» живого существа, проявляется в форме сознания. По сути дела, по наличию сознания можно судить о присутствии души. Этому учит не только «Бхагавад-гита», на этом сходятся все ведические писания.
Имперсоналисты, последователи Шанкарачарйи, так же как и вайшнавы, стоящие в цепи ученической преемственности, начинающейся с Господа Шри Кршны, признают существование души, буддийские же философы отрицают его. Буддисты утверждают, что сознание возникает на определенном этапе в результате соединения материальных элементов, но тот факт, что, имея в своем распоряжении все материальные элементы, мы тем не менее не можем воспроизвести сознание, доказывает несостоятельность этого утверждения. Тело мертвого человека содержит в себе все материальные элементы, однако мы не можем привести его в сознание. Наше тело отличается от машины. Когда какая-то деталь машины выходит из строя, ее можно заменить другой, и машина вновь заработает, но когда выходит из строя тело и сознание покидает его, нельзя заменить сломавшуюся деталь и вернуть телу сознание. Душа отлична от тела, и тело живет только до тех пор, пока душа находится в нем. Но если в теле нет души, его невозможно оживить.
Мы отрицаем существование души на том основании, что не можем увидеть или ощутить ее с помощью своих грубых чувств. Но на самом деле существует много того, чего мы не можем видеть. Мы не можем видеть воздух, радиоволны или звук, из-за ограниченности возможностей наших чувств не можем разглядеть крошечную бактерию, но это вовсе не значит, что ничего этого не существует. С помощью микроскопа и других приборов можно обнаружить многое из того, что раньше было недоступно восприятию несовершенных чувств. Поэтому мы не имеем права делать вывод, что души не существует, на том только основании, что не можем увидеть ее, имеющую размеры атома, ни с помощью органов чувств, ни с помощью приборов. На самом деле ее присутствие можно обнаружить по внешним признакам.
Шри Кршна объясняет в «Бхагавад-гите», что причиной всех наших страданий является то, что мы отождествляем себя с телом.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*На пути к Кришне.*


Каждый из нас стремится к счастью, но, по сути дела, мы даже не знаем, что такое настоящее счастье. Все только и говорят, что о счастье, однако в жизни счастливые люди встречаются крайне редко, ибо лишь очень немногие знают о том, что истинное счастье нужно искать не здесь, в мире, где все преходяще. Именно о таком, истинном, счастье рассказывает Господь Кришна Арджуне в "Бхагавад-гите".

Обычно мы испытываем счастье посредством органов чувств. У камня, например, нет органов чувств, поэтому он не знает ни счастья, ни горя. Живые существа с неразвитым сознанием испытывают гораздо менее сильное чувство счастья и горя, нежели те, чье сознание развито. Так, деревья обладают сознанием, но их сознание не развито. Лишенные способности ощущать страдания, они годами стоят на одном месте, перенося любую непогоду. Если бы кого-то из нас попросили постоять, как дерево, каких-нибудь три дня или даже меньше, мы бы этого просто не вынесли. Таким образом, каждое живое существо ощущает радость и боль в той мере, в какой развито его сознание.

Счастье, которое мы испытываем в материальном мире, не является истинным. Если спросить у дерева: "Счастливо ли ты?", - то дерево, умей оно говорить, ответило бы: "Да, это счастье - стоять здесь круглый год, радуясь ветру и снегопаду". Так может наслаждаться дерево, но не человек. На свете много самых разных живых существ, и каждое из них имеет свои представления о счастье и воспринимает его по-своему. Животное на бойне, видя, как убивают его собрата, продолжает спокойно жевать траву, поскольку не обладает знанием и не понимает, что скоро наступит его черед. Оно считает себя счастливым, хотя уже в следующее мгновение может оказаться на месте жертвы.

Обрести настоящее счастье можно, воспользовавшись методом сознания Кришны. С его помощью мы постепенно разовьем свой истинный разум и по мере духовного прогресса начнем ощущать нектарный вкус духовного счастья. И чем глубже мы позна'ем этот вкус, тем легче нам будет оставить мечты о материальном счастье. Постигая Абсолютную Истину, человек естественным образом отказывается от иллюзорного счастья. Что же ждет того, кто развил в себе сознание Кришны?

*йам лабдхва чапарам лабхам
манйате надхикам татах
йасмин стхито на духкхена
гурунапи вичалйате
* 
"Достигнув этого уровня, человек понимает, что обрел величайшее благо, и даже самые суровые испытания не заставят его свернуть с избранного пути" (Б.-г., 6.22).

Когда человек достигает уровня сознания Кришны, все прочие достижения кажутся ему незначительными. Живя в материальном мире, мы стремимся обладать очень многим: богатством, женщинами, знанием, красотой и т.д., но тот, кто обрел сознание Кришны, понимает, что это приобретение - самое ценное. Сознание Кришны обладает такой силой, что тот, кто хоть раз ощутил его вкус, может спастись от величайшей опасности. Стоит человеку почувствовать нектарный вкус сознания Кришны, как все остальные приобретения и так называемые удовольствия становятся для него совершенно безвкусными.

Сознающий Кришну человек не теряет самообладания даже в минуту смертельной опасности. В жизни нас на каждом шагу подстерегают опасности, так как материальный мир - очень ненадежное место. Как правило, мы не очень разумны и потому закрываем на эти опасности глаза и стараемся привыкнуть к ним. Но никакие, даже самые опасные, ситуации не смутят того, кто развивает в себе сознание Кришны и таким образом готовится к возвращению домой, к Богу. Такой человек понимает: "Мы постоянно подвергаемся опасностям, поэтому пытаться избежать их не имеет смысла". Тому, кто мыслит материальными категориями и отождествляет себя с грубым телом, состоящим из недолговечных материальных элементов, очень трудно принять это. Однако, прогрессируя в сознании Кришны, человек избавляется от отождествления себя с телом и прочих материальных пут.

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" материальный мир сравнивается с бескрайним океаном. В материальной вселенной миллионы и миллиарды планет плавают в пространстве, и мы можем только догадываться, сколько там Атлантических и Тихих океанов. В сущности, вся материальная вселенная - это огромный океан страданий, океан рождения и смерти. Для того чтобы пересечь этот океан невежества, нужен крепкий корабль, и таким кораблем являются лотосные стопы Кришны. Мы должны не мешкая подняться на борт этого корабля. Не нужно думать, будто лотосные стопы Кришны слишком малы для нас. На Его стопах покоится целая вселенная. И тому, кто укрылся под сенью Его лотосных стоп, материальная вселенная кажется не больше лужицы в отпечатке телячьего копытца. Перешагнуть через такую лужицу, конечно же, совсем не трудно.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Раджа-Видья - царь знания.*


Данная книга основана на диалоге, который состоялся более пяти тысяч лет назад между прославленным воином Арджуной и Шри Кришной, Верховной Личностью Бога. Английский оригинал книги "Раджа-видья" был подготовлен Хаягривой дасом (доктором философии Говардом Вилером) на основе лекций по "Бхагавад-гите", которые Шрила Прабхупада прочел осенью 1966 года в Нью-Йорке.

_Знание, полученное в сознании Кришны, настолько совершенно, что человек, который действовал в сознании Кришны, но не достиг в этой жизни успеха, в следующей получит возможность начать с того уровня, на котором остановился. Иначе говоря, деятельность в сознании Кришны никогда не проходит бесследно, но материальные достижения, поскольку они связаны с телом, с его смертью уничтожаются. Знание, связанное с разными видам самоотождествления, не вечно. Можно считать себя мужчиной или женщиной, американцем или индийцем, христианином или индусом, так или иначе отождествляя себя с телом, но стоит телу уйти в небытие, как все эти понятия исчезают вместе с ним. На самом же деле мы - дух, поэтому, куда бы мы ни отправились, нас будет всегда сопровождать наша духовная деятельность._

*раджа-видйа раджа-гухйам
павитрам идам уттамам
пратйакшавагамам дхармйам
су-сукхам картум авйайам*
_Это знание - царь знания, самая сокровенная из тайн. Это - чистейшее знание, и, поскольку оно дает человеку живой опыт постижения природы своего «Я», оно является совершенной религией. Знание это вечно, и постижение его радостно._ *Бхагавад Гита. Глава 9. Текст 2*

Эту главу «Бхагавад-гиты» называют царем знания, поскольку в ней изложена суть всех философских доктрин, о которых шла речь до этого. Основные направления индийской философской мысли представлены в трудах Гаутамы, Канады, Капилы, Ягьявалкьи, Шандильи и Вайшванары. Этот ряд замыкает Вьясадева, автор «Веданта-сутры». Таким образом, в философском и духовном знании нет недостатка. Однако Господь называет девятую главу «Бхагавад-гиты» царем знания и сутью всех наставлений Вед и всех философских систем. Это самое сокровенное знание, поскольку сокровенное, или духовное, знание объясняет разницу между душой и материальным телом, а венцом сокровенного знания является преданное служение.

Люди в большинстве своем не знакомы с этим сокровенным знанием; знание, которое им дают, касается природы внешнего мира. В системе мирского образования люди изучают множество различных наук: политику, социологию, физику, химию, математику, астрономию, технические дисциплины и т.д. В мире много больших университетов, где изучают различные науки, но нет ни одного учебного заведения, где бы преподавали науку о душе. Между тем душа - самое важное, что есть в теле: тело, лишенное души, перестает представлять какую-либо ценность. Тем не менее люди сосредоточивают все свои усилия на удовлетворении потребностей тела, забывая об источнике жизни - душе.

В «Бхагавад-гите», начиная со второй главы, постоянно подчеркивается важность души. В начале второй главы Господь говорит, что тело бренно, а душа бессмертна (антаванта име деха нитйасйоктах шариринах). Знание о том, что бессмертная душа отлична от материального тела и по природе своей неизменна, неразрушима и вечна, само по себе является сокровенным. Но это знание еще не раскрывает подлинную природу души. Некоторые думают, что душа отлична от тела и после смерти тела, или после освобождения от материального тела, она попадает в пустоту и становится безличной. Но на самом деле это не так. Как может душа, столь деятельная в теле, стать пассивной после того, как освободится от его оков? Душа всегда действует. Раз она вечна, то и действует она вечно, и ее деятельность в духовном мире составляет самую сокровенную часть духовного знания. Поэтому знание о деятельности вечной души названо здесь царем знания, его самой сокровенной частью.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Бесценный дар.*


Описание: Все живущие в материальном мире в той или иной степени страдают безумием. Книга "Бесценный дар" А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, помогает возродить изначальное, духовное сознание.

Ссылка на сайт: http://bhakti-vriksha.ru/shravanam/i...sa=album;in=14
Также книга есть на этом сайте: http://www.prabhupada.tw1.ru/swami/Bescennyj_Dar.html

----------


## Сергей А.

*Сознание Кришна - высшая система йоги.*

 
Господь Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, говорит о высшей системе йоги в шестой главе "Бхагавад-гиты». В этой главе Он дал подробное описание хатха-йоги. Не надо забывать, что мы, участники Движения сознания Кришны, строим свою проповедь на основе "Бхагавад-гиты». Мы ничего не выдумываем.  Бхакти-йога - это авторитетная система духовной практики, и если вы хотите постичь Бога, вам следует встать на путь бхакти-йоги, потому что в конце шестой главы "Бхагавад-гиты" делается вывод: лучший из йогов - это тот, кто постоянно погружен в мысли о Кришне.

Кто может быть постоянно погружен в мысли о Кришне? Это совсем не трудно понять. Если вы кого-то любите, то сможете постоянно думать о нем, а иначе это невозможно. Если вы кого-то любите, то само собой получается, что вы постоянно о нет думаете. Об этом говорится в «Брахма-самхите». Тот, кто развил в себе любовь к Богу, Кришне, способен думать о Нем постоянно. Не забывайте, пожалуйста, что, говоря о Кришне, я имею в виду Бога. Одна из имен Кришны - Шьямасундара - означает, что у Него тело черноватого цвета, но тем не менее Он очень красив. В «Брахма-самхите» есть стих, в котором говорится, что санта, святой, то есть тот, кто развил в себе любовь к Шьямасундаре, Кришне, постоянно погружен в мысли о Господе. На самом деле, когда человек, практикующий систему йоги, достигает самадхи, он непрерывно думает о Господе, пребывающем в его сердце в образе Вишну. Ум такого человека полностью поглощен этими мыслями.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы.* 


Бог, духовная жизнь—до встречи со Шрилой Прабхупадой обо всем этом у меня было весьма смутное представление. Меня всегда интересовала религия, но до встречи с преданными из движения сознания Кришны у меня не было правильных представлений, необходимых для того, чтобы верно ставить вопросы о духовной жизни. Для здравомыслящего человека существование Творца очевидно. Но кто есть Бог? Кто я? Я изучал восточную философию в еврейской школе, но так и не получил удовлетворительного ответа на интересующие меня вопросы.
Впервые я услышал мантру Харе Кришна в конце 1968 года на Гринвич Виллидже в Нью-Йорке:

*Харе Кришна Харе Кришна
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама
Рама Рама Харе Харе
*
Пение было захватывающим и приносило ощущение покоя и уюта. Мантра врезалась мне в память, и потом я даже пожалел, что не взял у преданных журнал. Впоследствии мне объяснили, что тогда было посажено трансцендентное семя, которое в конечном счете должно было принести плод любви к Богу.

Через несколько месяцев мне попалась открытка с мантрой Харе Кришна. Надпись на открытке гласила: “Воспевайте эти имена Бога, и ваша жизнь станет возвышенной”. Время от времени я стал повторять мантру и заметил, что она действительно приносит мне ощущение внутреннего покоя.
Окончив колледж, я получил степень бакалавра химии и в 1971 году, вступив в Корпус Мира, отправился в Индию в качестве преподавателя. Там я пытался разузнать что-либо о движении Харе Кришна. Меня привлекало пение мантры и интересовала их философия, и мне захотелось узнать, что же представляет собой это движение. Перед поездкой в Индию я несколько раз побывал в нью-йоркском храме Кришны, но не думал, что смогу принять кажущийся таким аскетическим образ жизни преданных.
В Индии я впервые встретился с преданными из движения сознания Кришны во время праздника в Калькутте, который проходил в октябре 1971 года. Преданные рассказали мне о цели йоги и о том, как это необходимо—задавать вопросы о духовной жизни. Я стал понимать, что все их обряды и церемонии были не просто скучной сентиментальной обязанностью, а реальным и разумным образом жизни.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Жизнь происходит из жизни.*


Для людей, привыкших думать, что все, что говорят современные ученые, проверенная и доказанная истина, эта книга будет большой неожиданностью. «Жизнь происходит из жизни» представляет собой серию диалогов, где в импровизированной манере подвергаются критическому разбору некоторые из широко распространенных теорий, предубеждений и методов современной науки. В этих диалогах один из величайших философов и ученых нашего времени Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада обнажает скрытые и ни на чем не основанные допущения, которые лежат в основе популярных в наше время представлений о происхождении и смысле жизни.

Эта книга составлена из записей бесед, которые Шрила Прабхупада вел во время утренних прогулок с некоторыми из своих учеников в 1973 году в окрестностях Лос-Анджелеса. Вопросы, связанные с наукой, во время этих прогулок Шрила Прабхупада обсуждал, как правило, с одним из своих учеников, доктором Тудамом Сингхом. Химик-органик по профессии, д-р Сингх в настоящее время руководит Институтом БхактиведантыЕмеждународным центром углубленных исследований в области естественных наук, философии и теологии.
В каком бы уголке земного шара ни оказывался Шрила Прабхупада, каждый день рано утром, когда в воздухе разлиты прохлада и тишина, закутавшись в теплый чадар, он уходил на продолжительную прогулку, разделяя эти интимные моменты своей жизни с небольшой группой учеников и последователей. Иногда в эти утренние часы он молча любовался окружающей природой и почти не разговаривал с ними. Но бывали дни, когда он говорил много и увлеченно, на самые разные темы. В этих беседах он демонстрировал, что философский анализ вовсе не обязательно должен быть скучным и заумным, что он может быть острым, как скальпель, позволяя проникать в глубь любой сферы жизни. Сочетание глубокого ума, духовной   проницательности и необыкновенного остроумия, присущих Шриле Прабхупаде, делало его анализ ярким и беспощадным, обнажая то, что обычно скрыто от глаз поверхностного наблюдателя. Беседуя со своими учениками, он то бросал им вызов, то поощрял их, поражал своей эрудицией и учил их, заботливо ведя к более глубокому пониманию действительности.
Шрила Прабхупада (1896-1977) известен во всем мире как писатель, ученый и духовный наставник, а также как посланец великой культуры Индии, впервые открывший ее для многих людей Запада. В книге «Жизнь происходит из жизни» Шрила Прабхупада выступает в роли философа и общественного критика. С философской строгостью и обезоруживающей откровенностью он обнажает не только методологическое несовершенство современной науки и ее тщательно маскируемую предвзятость, но и непроверенные (и не поддающиеся проверке) произвольные допущения, которые ученые выдают доверчивой публике за строго доказанные факты. Так Шрила Прабхупада развеивает туман материалистических и нигилистических мифов, который под видом науки застилает глаза современным людям.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Путь к совершенству.*



Господь Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, в Шестой и Восьмой главах “Бхагавад-гиты” объясняет Арджуне, что система восьмиступенчатой йоги представляет собой способ обуздания ума и чувств. Сам этот способ, однако, довольно сложен в применении, а в эпоху Кали, в этот век невежества и хаоса, воспользоваться им становится особенно трудно.

Рекомендуя Арджуне этот вид йоги, Господь, вместе с тем здесь же, в Шестой главе, подчеркивает преимущество карма-йоги. Карма-йога - это деятельность, совершаемая в сознании Кришны. Все мы в этом мире заняты той или иной деятельностью, направляя ее на поддержание благополучия либо собственной семьи, либо человеческого общества в целом. Однако ни в том, ни в другом случае назвать эту деятельность совершенной нельзя, ибо движет ею стремление обрести плоды своего труда, а значит - удовлетворить собственные чувства.  Действовать совершенным образом - значит действовать в сознании Кришны, то есть без привязанности к плодам своего труда.
Совершать такую деятельность - наш долг, ибо изначально все мы - неотъемлемые частицы Всевышнего. Части тела функционируют, исходя из потребностей всего тела, а не отдельных его частей, и вся слаженная деятельность органов и систем направлена на удовлетворение всего организма в целом. Аналогичным образом, деятельность живых существ должна подчиняться интересам высшего целого - Верховной Личности Бога, а не собственным желаниям чувственных удовольствий. Тот, кому удалось подчинить свою деятельность интересам Господа - есть истинный санньяси и достигший совершенства йог. 

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Путешествие вглубь себя.*

 
В бесплодной пустыне материализма "Путешествие вглубь себя" послужит вам верным ориентиром, который укажет путь к оазису высшего, духовного сознания.
Автор материалов, вошедших в эту книгу, А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, признан во всем мире крупнейшим знатоком и учителем ведической философии и культуры. В интервью, беседах, лекциях и эссе духовный учитель рассказывает о том, как ведические писания и мантра-медитация, которой они учат, помогают справиться со всеми личными проблемами, получить ответы на вечные вопросы, разрешить социальные конфликты и, наконец, обрести счастье и умиротворение, которое утолит нашу извечную жажду совершенства.

На пресс-конференции в Лос-Анджелесе в декабре 1968 г. Шрила Прабхупада призвал духовных лидеров всего мира пересмотреть свои представления о том, что есть жизнь: "За всеми процессами, протекающими в теле, можно увидеть душу, о присутствии которой свидетельствует сознание. Аналогично этому, во вселенском теле, каким является космос, присутствует Верховный Господь, Абсолютная Истина, о чем можно судить по наличию Сверхсознания".

Международное общество сознания Кришны является движением, ставящим перед собой цель направить развитие человечества в духовное русло с помощью такого простого метода, как повторение святых имен Бога. Жизнь дана человеку для того, чтобы он мог избавиться от тягот материального существования. Современное общество рассчитывает добиться этого благодаря материальному прогрессу. Однако мы видим, что, несмотря на колоссальные материальные успехи, люди не знают мира.

Причина этого в том, что человек по своей сути - вечная душа. Именно вечная душа стоит за развитием материального тела. Как бы ученые-материалисты ни отрицали, что в основе всей жизненной силы лежит духовное бытие, никто еще не дал лучшего объяснения всех природных явлений, чем то, которое гласит, что жизненная сила - это вечная душа, пребывающая в теле.

Тело меняется - меняет свой облик, - душа же существует вечно, не зная перемен. Это мы можем видеть на приме ре собственной жизни. С момента зарождения в материнской утробе наше тело постоянно изменяется, и облик его преображается. Обычно этот процесс называется "ростом", но на самом деле это смена тела.

День на земле чередуется с ночью, сменяют друг друга времена года. Примитивно мыслящие люди приписывают это переменам, происходящим с солнцем. Зимой, например, считают нецивилизованные племена, солнце теряет силу, по ночам же, предполагают некоторые из них, солнце мертво. Но мы, обладающие научными знаниями, видим, что никаких изменений с солнцем не происходит. Чередование дней и времен года объясняется изменением положения Земли относительно Солнца.

Точно так же по опыту мы знаем, что тело живого существа меняется: вначале это зародыш, потом младенец, который растет и превращается в юношу, взрослеет, старится и умирает. Неразумные люди полагают, что существование вечной души после смерти прекращается навсегда, так же, как дикари верят, что заходящее солнце умирает. На самом же деле солнце восходит в другой части мира. Аналогично этому, душа вселяется в другое тело. Когда тело совсем одряхлело, подобно ветхой, уже непригодной для ношения одежде, душа "облачается" в другое тело, как мы надеваем новую одежду. Эта истина практически неизвестна современным людям.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=50

----------


## Сергей А.

*Ещё один шанс.*

 
Когда грешный Аджамила лежал на смертном одре, перед ним,  повергнув го в ужас, явились три свирепых человекоподобных существа. Они  пришли, чтобы вытащить его из агонизирующего тела, забрать в обитель  Ямараджи, бога смерти, и там подвергнуть суровому наказанию. Однако Аджамиле удалось избежать этой страшной участи. Как? Об этом  вы  узнаете, прочитав книгу «Ещё один шанс». В ней  приведены  важнейшие  сведения  о природе души и бытия, сведения, которые необходимы  каждому человеку, чтобы подготовиться к неизбежной встрече со смертью.

И в наше время есть люди, которым  довелось  пережить  собственную смерть. Их рассказы об этом часто напоминают историю смерти  Аджамилы, что лишь подтверждает существование жизни после смерти. В 1982г. Джордж Гэллап младший выпустил книгу под названием Похождения в бессмертии, в которой  описал  результаты опроса,  проведенного среди американцев с целью выяснить их взгляды на жизнь после смерти, а также на опыт клинической смерти и выхода из тела.

Шестьдесят семь процентов опрошенных заявили, что верят в жизнь после смерти, а пятнадцать процентов - что в той или иной форме испытывали посмертные переживания. Тогда тех, кто упомянул об опыте  клинической смерти, попросили его описать. Девять процентов рассказали о том, как они почувствовали, что вышли из тела, а восемь процентов  отметили присутствие в этот момент рядом какого-то необыкновенного существа или существ.

Результаты, полученные Гэллапом, очень любопытны, но  основной  вопрос по-прежнему остается без ответа.  Существует  ли  научное  доказательство реальности посмертных переживаний, связанных, в частности, с выходом из тела?
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - Ещё один шанс. Оборот обложкиНесомненно, такое доказательство есть - это свидетельства  тех,  кто побывали за гранью смерти (находясь в, казалось  бы,  бессознательном состоянии) и позднее смогли очень точно описать все, что происходило с их физическим телом, как будто они наблюдали все это со  стороны.  Пациенты, пережившие инфаркт, жертвы катастроф, солдаты, получившие тяжелые ранения, - все они похожим образом рассказывают о своем опыте.

Д-р Майкл Сабом, кардиолог клиники при  Университете  Эмори, провел научный анализ таких свидетельств. Он записал и изучил показания тридцати двух пациентов, которые рассказывали о выходе из своего тела в момент остановки сердца. Когда сердце  останавливается,  кровь  перестает поступать в головной мозг, и пациент, как принято  считать,  полностью теряет сознание. Однако двадцать шесть из тридцати  двух  опрошенных смогли довольно точно воспроизвести картину своей смерти и последующего возвращения к жизни. А остальные шесть удивительно  подробно описали примененные к ним специальные приемы реанимации, и эти  описания полностью соответствовали медицинским  протоколам, хранящимся в клинике под грифом Для служебного пользования.

Самого доктора Сабома полученные результаты убедили в реальности выхода из тела, и он опубликовал их в книге Воспоминания о смерти. Медицинское исследование, вышедшей в 1982 г. Сабом пришел к выводу, что сознание есть нечто отличное от мозга и что на грани смерти сознание и мозг отделяются друг от друга и некоторое время существуют раздельно.

Сабом пишет: Может быть, сознание, способное отделяться от мозга, и есть, в конце концов, та самая душа, которая, как учат некоторые религии, не умирает, а продолжает жить после окончательной  смерти  тела? Мне представляется, что это самый важный вопрос, вытекающий из  описаний опыта клинической смерти.

Истинную глубину этого вопроса раскрывает автор данной книги, духовный учитель (ачарья), основавший Международное общество сознания Кришны, - Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

Несколько тысяч лет назад в далекой Индии великий  духовный  учитель Шукадева Госвами поведал своему ученику  Махарадже  Парикшиту  историю Аджамилы и его посмертных переживаний. Рассказ Шукадевы Госвами  записан в Шестой песни Шримад-Бхагаватам,  выдающегося  произведения  санскритской классики, которое по праву называют зрелым плодом  неувядающего древа Вед.

В 1975—1976 гг. Шрила Прабхупада переводил Шестую песнь Шримад-Бхагаватам на английский язык, сопровождая каждый текст блестящим комментарием. Тогда же было переведено и повествование об Аджамиле. Однако, работая над Шримад-Бхагаватам, Шрила Прабхупада  не  впервые  описывал историю Аджамилы. Преданные и раньше не раз слышали от него это повествование, а зимой 1970/71 г., когда Прабхупада вместе с группой  своих учеников с Запада путешествовал по Индии, он по  их  просьбе прочитал несколько лекций на эту тему.

Итак, в книгу «Ещё один шанс» вошли стихи из Шестой песни  Шримад-Бхагаватам (они набраны полужирным  шрифтом),  выдержки  из  комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады к этим стихам, а также отрывки из  лекций,  прочитанных им во время путешествия по Индии зимой 1970/71 г.

История смерти Аджамилы - это яркое, захватывающее повествование. А тем, кто ищет ответа на важнейшие вопросы бытия, будут особенно  интересны острые дискуссии на философские и метафизические темы,  которыми насыщено описание встречи Аджамилы с посланцами смерти и его  освобождения.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*В поисках просветления.*

 
_ Древняя ведическая философия, изложенная на страницах этой книги, позволит найти ответы на такие вопросы, как природа души, реальность духовного опыта, преодоление неудач нематериальными способами и многие другие._

Все больше людей, устав от постоянного напряжения, в котором пребывает современное общество, стремятся жить в спокойной и чистой атмосфере и заниматься тем, что им по-настоящему нравится. При этом многие начинают всерьез интересоваться духовными вопросами. Это здоровая тенденция. Мудрецы древней Индии говорили: тамаси ма джйотир гама — «Не оставайся во тьме, иди к свету», советуя всем мыслящим людям отправиться на поиски просветления. Конечной цели этого поиска, однако, достигнут не все. В «Бхагавад-гите», классическом произведении индийской духовности, сказано, что из тысяч людей, отправившихся на поиски просветления, лишь немногие встанут на верный путь, а из тех, кому удалось это сделать, лишь самые удачливые достигнут конечной цели.
Для достижения успеха на духовном пути необходимы решимость и упорство. Следует также понять разницу между материей и духом, тьмой и светом. Даже среди искателей духовности в наши дни редко можно встретить того, кто понимает, в чем она состоит. Из «Бхагавад-гиты» мы узнаем: «То, что для всех существ ночь, для владеющего собой время бодрствования; когда же все существа бодрствуют, для мудреца, чей взгляд обращен внутрь, наступает ночь». Комментируя этот стих, Его Божественная Милость А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада пишет: «Занятия погруженного в самосозерцание мудреца или мыслителя — словно темная ночь для тех, кто поглощен мирскими делами. Ничего не зная о духовной науке, материалистичные люди спят во тьме невежества, однако для мудреца, чей взор обращен внутрь, их ночь — время бодрствования. Идя духовным путем, мудрец испытывает трансцендентное блаженство, тогда как мирские люди, глухие к духовной науке, видят во сне разнообразные чувственные удовольствия, которые иногда приносят им счастье, а иногда — страдания».А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада - В поисках просветления. Обложка. Оборотная сторона В книге, которую вы держите в руках, Шрила Прабхупада указывает нам истинный путь к просветлению и приглашает отправиться по нему из темной ночи материализма к солнечному дню трансцендентного. Широко признанный в научных и духовных кругах как крупнейший учитель индийской культуры и философии в современную эпоху, Шрила Прабхупада — опытный проводник в нашем путешествии к вершинам духовности.
«В поисках просветления» — это сборник лекций, бесед и статей Шрилы Прабхупады, изначально опубликованных в журнале «Обратно к Богу», который является своего рода трибуной Движения Харе Кришна. Шрила Прабхупада основал это периодическое издание в Индии в 1944 году, и со временем «Обратно к Богу» стал самым известным в мире журналом, посвященным учению Господа Кришны.

Впервой главе этой книги объясняется, почему необходимо отправиться на поиски просветления. Во второй главе рассказывается, чем отличается материя от духа и кто ими управляет. Из третьей главы мы узнаём о качествах идеального духовного учителя, способного направлять нас в наших поисках. Четвертая глава посвящена йоге и медитации, а пятая глава — возможности духовного решения материальных проблем.

В шестой главе приводятся беседы Шрилы Прабхупады с его учениками, в которых они обсуждают разного рода философские концепции старой и новой Европы, а в седьмой, завершающей, речь пойдет о любви к Богу — высшей цели трансцендента-листов.
«В поисках просветления» — всестороннее и доступное руководство для тех, кто встал на путь духовного продвижения. Шрила Прабхупада не идет ни на какие компромиссы в отношении истины. Он верен ведической традиции и не преследует никаких личных целей. Предлагая современному миру уникальный дар — суть учения Вед, — он приглашает всех нас в путешествие, ведущее из тьмы к свету, из мира иллюзии в мир реальности, от смерти — к бессмертию.

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

*Диалектический Спиритуализм, или ведический взгляд на западную философию 
(в трёх томах)*


Замысел этой книги впервые возник в 1973 году, когда Шрила Прабхупада стал спрашивать своего секретаря Шьямасундару дасу адхикари (Сэм Спирстра) о западной философии. Шьямасундара старался кратко излагать основные идеи некоторых философов, а Шрила Прабхупада представлял ведическую точку зрения. Этот процесс продолжался в течение путешествий Шрилы Прабхупады по свету с проповедью сознания Кришны, пока наконец в 1976 году редактор Прабхупады Хайагрива даса адхикари (проф. Говард Вилер) не представил ему дополнительные вопросы и не завершил редакцию книги. Затем Шрила Прабхупада дал ей название “Диалектический спиритуализм: ведический взгляд на западную философию” и сказал: “Издавайте”.

Но почти сразу же кто-то возразил, что материал был предоставлен Шриле Прабхупаде непрофессиональными учеными, поэтому могут быть кое-какие несоответствия. Когда рукопись показали профессору философии, он назвал ее “трактатом против философии” и “ненаучным ударом в нос”. Затем, после того как Шрила Прабхупада покинул этот бренный мир в ноябре 1977 года, будущее книги стало неопределенным. Один ученик попытался переформулировать вопросы. Потом попытался другой, но лишь пришел к выводу, что лучше всего было бы начать все сначала. Однако Шрилы Прабхупады больше не было, и обширная работа, на которую он затратил столько времени, оставалась недоступной миру. Наконец, в 1984 году Хайагрива решился напечатать последнее крупное произведение Шрилы Прабхупады таким, как оно есть, за что мы все перед ним в великом долгу.

Любые критические замечания оказываются незначительными в свете присущей Прабхупаде проницательности и глубины анализа проблем западной философии и его ярким изложением ведической точки зрения. В основном путаница возникает из-за различия в методологии и перспективе. Для многих западных людей философия является своего рода кабинетными рассуждениями, интеллектуальной игрой в удобном мягком кресле, но для последователя Вед это вопрос жизни и смерти. Или, точнее, это признание абсолютной необходимости остановить круговорот рождения и смерти. Для Шрилы Прабхупады настоящая философия имеет дело с сознательным, ежеминутным применением Абсолютного Знания в нашей повседневной жизни. “Нам следует действовать так, чтобы нам приводилось думать о Кришне”,- говорил он. Например, мы обсуждаем философию Сократа, чтобы укрепить наше сознание Кришны. Таким образом, конечная цель - Кришна. В противном случае нас не интересует критики или признание чьей-либо философии. Мы нейтральны.

Очевидно, что не это является целью западной философии, которая склонна видеть в человеке “меру всех вещей” в физической, гуманистической вселенной. Западная мысль всегда поощряла уверенность в себе и индивидуализм, что отразилось даже в сегодняшней “уличной” философии: “Занимайся своим собственным делом”.

“Диалектический спиритуализм” не следует рассматривать как академическую попытку сравнительного философского исследования, скорее это непринужденная спонтанная реакция преданного на различные философии Запада. Каждый философ рассматривается в своем собственном экзистенциальном одиночестве без учета исторического влияния. Каждый оказывается один на один с вечными Ведами. Порой мы представляем сцены Страшного Суда. Каждый, по своим собственным словам, удостаивается славы или осуждения, здесь не берется во внимание личность, и не делается скидка на время или место. Для академического ученого, обращающего внимание на историчность мысли, это, безусловно, покажется несправедливым и произвольным, но это типично ведический подход. Наши мысли и дела запечатлены в вечном времени. Мы несем ответственность даже за наши самые случайные, праздные и несвойственные нам утверждения.
Незнакомство Шрилы Прабхупады с официальной философией Запада не только не принесло ущерба, но напротив, привело к самым прямым и искренним ответам. Среди всех философов он в наибольшей степени согласен с Сократом, которого он считал реализовавшим Брахман. Он часто приводил ответ Сократа на вопрос о том, что с ним следует сделать после смерти: “Ну, сначала вы должны поймать меня. А что касается моего тела, вы можете распоряжаться им, как заблагорассудится”. И все же Шрила Прабхупада рассматривал Сократа как имперсоналиста, потому что тот не располагал никакой специальной информацией относительно Верховной Личности Бога, несмотря на то, что он говорил о форме Абсолютной Красоты. Платон, как ученик Сократа, также стоял высоко в глазах Прабхупады, смотрящего глазами Вед, особенно за его взгляды о душе и реинкарнации. Но Прабхупада оспаривал его утверждения в пользу одинакового образования и всеобщей военной подготовки.
Аристотель подвергался Прабхупадой суровой критике за его представления о том, что душа животных не бессмертна. Нет двух типов душ - смертных и бессмертных, как заявляет Аристотель. Это вредная доктрина нашла дальнейшее развитие, как раз, у Августина, который доказывал, что коли животные лишены бессмертной души, “они предназначены в пользование нам, живые или мертвые. Нам остается применять заповедь “Не убий!” единственно к человеку, самому себе или другим”. Странные речи в устах так называемого святого! К сожалению, это стало образцовой доктриной христианства: так как у животных нет души, нам дозволено убивать и поедать их. Шрила Прабхупада считал, что Плотин, следующий по стопам Платона, представил в основном здравую философию о душе, особенно о взаимоотношениях дживатмы с Единым, но, безусловно, Единое Плотина имперсонально. Прабхупада возражал против Оригена о том, что души сотворены. Если они сотворены, то как они могут быть бессмертны? “Никогда не было так, чтобы не существовал Я, или ты, или все эти цари, - говорит Кришна Арджуне, - И никогда не будет так, чтобы кто-то из нас прекратил свое существование”. (Бг.2.12). Теория сотворения “человеческой души” в момент зачатия признавал Аквинский и, таким образом, она стала официальной доктриной католицизма. Вера в то, что каждая индивидуальная человеческая душа создается в некий момент времени, проживает свою жизнь и затем либо спасается, либо обрекается на вечные мучения, исключают возможность перевоплощения.

Отрицая перевоплощение, Августин и Аквинский порвали с платоновской традицией, что сделало очень трудным для последующих философов понимание зла в мире. Если не существует трансмиграции души, то где же тогда Божественная Справедливость? Как мы можем объяснить счастливую и несчастную судьбу? Почему один человек благочестив, образован, красив или богат, а другой неблагочестив, невежественен, безобразен или беден? Почему на основании одной ограниченной жизни один человек заслуживает вечного спасения, а другой - обрекается на вечное проклятие? Почему Бог допускает такой произвол? Почему он столь немилосерден? Отвергнув возможность трансмиграции души и карму, западные философы, вплоть до Милля, Дьюи, Сартра, испытывали огромные трудности. Поскольку зло существует, утверждали они, то либо власть Бога ограничена, либо Он не всеблагий, либо Его вообще не существует.

Хотя “Диалектический спиритуализм” отмечает столкновение различных познавательных процессов - индуктивный и дедуктивный, мы достигаем взаимного понимания, которое происходит в результате плодотворного во всех отношениях сопоставления: разъяснения позиций, благодаря чему можно увидеть точки соприкосновения и разногласия. Таким образом, книга представляется ценной для приверженцев всех философских и теологических школ. Если читатель предпочитает признать вывод Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что Бог проявляет себя в звуке (шабда-аватара), то есть в Ведах, квинтэссенцией которых является “Бхагават-гита”, он обретает эталон, с помощью которого можно судить любой мысли. С этой точки зрения, книга открывает новые, дальние перспективы. И это будет “Диалектический спиритуализм”, прочитанный в духе самой диалектики.

_Вместе с книгой прилается статья: "Заметки и размышления после прочтения комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу некоторых идей западных философов". Любимова Т.Б. — доктор философских наук._

Ссылка на сайт: http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...d=16&Itemid=40

----------


## Сергей А.

Здравствуйте дорогие преданные. Я желаю чтобы книги Прабхупады помогли Вам обрести любовь к Кришне. Если у кого-нибудь есть книга "Проповедь наша миссия" опубликуйте здесь пожалуйста. Я желаю Вам счастья! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Сергей А.

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами - нектарные истории о Шриле Прабхупаде. 
Садху-Санга 2012.*

Послушайте замечательные истории о Шриле Прабхупаде, о том как он жил, как служил своему духовному учителю и как служил Кришне.

Ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/7B5AQS

----------


## Сергей А.

*Лекции А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (русский перевод 2012 года)*

Около 350 недавно переведенных на русский язык лекций А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады по Бхагават Гите, Шримад Бхагаватам, Шри Ишопанишад.
Перевод сделан в 2011-12 годах в стерео режиме: по левому каналу - русский перевод, по правому - оригинальная запись лекций Прабхупады на английском языке.
В названии каждого файла указана тема лекции.
Все файлы содержат теги с русскими названиями.
Перевод лекций продолжается и раздача будет регулярно обновляться.

Ссылка на скачивание: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4017221

----------

